# French supermarkets rubbing their hands



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. I haven't seen much about it on the BB. Have just found out that because of the foot and mouth outbreak you are not allowed to take any dairy products or meat products whether tinned or not into France.Typical French reaction!!!!. So everyone will have to go straight to the nearest supermarket to buy milk, butter etc.
I am not a happy bunny.
Cheers sid


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

So tins of Argentinian corned beef bought in the UK not allowed?!? Madness.

I like France but sometimes you've got to wonder...


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Inconvenience yes, and an over reaction by the French, but part of the fun of going abroad is to sample and taste the local foods, (unless of course you want to take enough stocks to last several weeks or months) and a visit to one of the Hypermarkets in Calais to stock up is a great start to a tour. 

Jim


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

We went through the Tunnel on Friday night, we were of the DEFRA statement, so did not take any food with us at all. We stocked up for the weekend at the Boulogne Auchan first thing Saturday morning.
Well if there had been room in the van we could have taken a herd of cows across with us. We were not asked if we had food on board, nor was anyone else. We did not even have to show our passports, the only concern was whether our gas tanks were turned off.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

ScotJimLand,

Agreed - we usually go for the local food & drink when we're abroad and a stock-up in a supermarket in the first day or so abroad is part of the fun - my wife could (and sometimes does) spend hours in them 8O 

We just like to have a few basic things in the van for standby, such as a few tins of meat, some milk and eggs etc.

When we go to France in a few weeks' time we don't really have time to stop on our first day as we need to get from Calais to Bourges. I suppose if we make good time we can go to a supermarket in Bourges, but there's no guarantee of that.

Griff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DEFRA prohibit importation into UK of a large range of products and this applies all the year round from a vast range of countries. Such regulations apply all round the world. Not surprisingly any government wishes to make sure that their economy is not affected by disease among other things. 

That France is banning the import of meat and dairy products is not a surprise and a minor nuisance at worst. I don't see any conspiracy theory with the French supermarkets. They get sufficient UK custom anyway that they don't need to get excited about an extra carton of milk and packet of butter per family !

G


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Grizzly but I find it more than a minor imposition. we are over on the continent for over a month so we have time to savour the local dishes.
Can you imagine the other way round? the french would be down on the docks blockading the ferries.
Sid


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

And this from the country that eats horse meat... :lol:

Its right though, they do have some excellent supermarkets as you come off the ferry... its not as if you'd struggle to buy stuff. Maybe its all a french government marketing ploy to buy their products??


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

We came over on the ferry last Thursday and only realised when we saw the signs on the boat. The fridge did have British sausages in - very important so they stayed there!

Did consider a bit of concealment but decided that no-one was likely to check and this turned out to be the case.

Brian


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Both Seafrance and Norfolklines say that there is only one box open so it is single file with Defra doing spot checks, with my luck no chance.

Jim said.
_Agreed - we usually go for the local food & drink when we're abroad and a stock-up in a supermarket in the first day or so abroad is part of the fun - my wife could (and sometimes does) spend hours in them _

Hi Jim. problem is although i love shopping we are heading for the Dusseldorf show so don't really have time to spend shopping, by taking food with us we can afford to eat out at times, now its going to be salads.
(no comments about they are good for you :lol: :lol

Cheers Sid


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

surely first stop is a French supermarket anyway, to stock up on Wine, beer and diesel. No harm in bunging a pack of butter in the trolley also.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Not just the French imposing these restrictions, my daughter landed at Santander last week, took an hour to get off the boat as the Spanish police were stopping each car as it left the ramp to check that they had not meat on board. Has to get rid of any sandwiches etc.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I know this is slightly off topic but I can always remember my dear old Mum telling me about the English customs officers coming on board the ferry from Ireland into Fishguard - way back when rationing was on here. They used to stop and search everyone and any meat or butter were seized and confiscated. One trip she chucked all her lovely steaks and bacon over board rather than let the hated customs officials take it.

I won't repeat what she used to call them but overweight and parents unmarried came into it 8O She reckoned the food was re-distributed among themselves and never destroyed.

I never really knew why it was illegal to bring it over here from Ireland but I do know the Irish banned any food going into Eire when we had the last foot & mouth scare - not even a sandwich was allowed in when we got off the plane they told us to empty any food into litter bins at the customs.

Seems like every Country has it's rules even the UK but I'm with Sid on this one because I have slight food allergy and intolerance problems and like to carry own supply with me if I can in case I find it hard to get them abroad - oh well Viva la difference as Del Boy would say.

Maura


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

The quality of fresh meat, fish and fruit to be found in France is superb, we enjoy the whole shopping experience whilst there, as for the F&M disease controls imposed on UK visitors, (same applies to eggs btw = 'bird flu') I can't fault the French for not wanting it, nor do I frown upon the stiff precautions neccesary to prevent it from entering thier country, and possibly crossing borders into the rest of Europe, it's our mistake,..not thiers :wink: 

MnD


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Its alright saying buy at the french supermarket, but we will be landing 1800 hours sunday evening. Are they still open?

Olley


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

As with OLLEY, We will be landing 2100 hours saturday evening (1st Sept.07 Norfolkline Dunkirk) will the french supermarket still be open or will it have to be a petrol station for my milk?

Roy + Helen


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

royandhelen said:


> As with OLLEY, We will be landing 2100 hours saturday evening (1st Sept.07 Norfolkline Dunkirk) will the french supermarket still be open or will it have to be a petrol station for my milk?
> 
> Roy + Helen


As I said in another thread on the subject, either buy a carton of milk on the boat or ask the counter staff in the self service restaurant to put a small quantity of milk into a water bottle for you.

The checking is done on the UK side so you should be quite safe with anything you buy on the boat.

G


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I haven't seen it but I was told that there is a notice on Seafrance boats that food bought on the boat must be eaten on the boat and not taken into France. as I say that is hearsay.
Is the Auchan supermarket in Calais open all night ? I usually shoot 
straight up to Belgium.
I still say that the french have over reacted with a blanket ban when the risk in this case is negligable. and that is my last word on the subject   
Cheers Sid


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

SidT said:


> Is the Auchan supermarket in Calais open all night ?
> 
> Cheers Sid


Morning Sid

I was looking at the Auchan Calais last night - downloading my vouchers !- and it closes at 10 pm. Hope you can get something on the way - I don't know what time the Grande Synthe Auchan ( north of Dunkirk, just off the autoroute) closes but guess it is the same time.

(Just checked,it does close at 10pm too )

G


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*France-Foot and mouth..*

Have just checked the Foreign and Commonwealth Office website and cant find anything relating to dairy/meat product importing.
I wonder where the original info came from?
Rex


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pig Out*

Only inconvenience for us will be not being able to take Decent back Bacon.

Otherwise, would rather spend our money in Auchan anyway.

More Choice
Simmilar Quality Standards
Damn Site Cheaper


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

javea03730 said:


> Not just the French imposing these restrictions, my daughter landed at Santander last week, took an hour to get off the boat as the Spanish police were stopping each car as it left the ramp to check that they had not meat on board. Has to get rid of any sandwiches etc.


Did she eat them?


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Returned on the 5pm Sea France Ferry from Calais to Dover on Thursday last. Wern't asked by anyone on either side what food we were carrying and didn't see any notices.

What did cause the UK immigration lady at Calais a bit of concern was the the passport of my 19 year old grandson who was travelling with us. It is nearly due for renewal so he looks vey young in the present one. She wanted to know if his parents were travelling with him. I said "No". She then asked if he was related to me to which I replied "Yes and he is in the British Army and could soon be in Iraq or Afganistan". Only then did she check his date of birth in his passport!


----------



## skratt (May 1, 2005)

Mandyandave ... well said !
I admire the french for being careful about what goes into the country ... be it edible or human.
Our government would ( too late now ) be well advised to do the same.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

_More Choice 
Simmilar Quality Standards 
Damn Site Cheaper_

I agree entirely which is why we have toured the continent for the last 40 years, but try and get it at 4.30am when we get off the boat, also we are over there for 6 weeks so will have plenty of time to shop later.

Skratt said.

_Mandyandave ... well said ! 
I admire the french for being careful about what goes into the country ... be it edible or human. 
Our government would ( too late now ) be well advised to do the same. 
_

So my tin of Spam which we bought long before the "outbreak" ( 2 farms next to a laboratory!!! ) pose a threat to the French nation :roll: :roll:

AVG has just picked up a virus so must go

Cheers S
i
dddddddddddddddd


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the warning! 
We're planning to stock up over there, but the problem we could have is with Robert's tinned milk which we will take with us - it's actually soya based, as he is allergic to milk, but looks like normal milk formula powder. Usually with these bans they also ban the tinned powdered milk. 

Looks like I need to get a translated explanation in place! (and possibly hide a spare tin!).


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Regarding sandwiches being taken off you - this happened to me when flying into Dublin.

Believe it or not the reason given was that visitors could throw their uneaten food/sandwiches etc in the countryside and it could be eaten by the cattle and therefore pass on disease 8O

As for baby formula I'm surprised they dont confiscate it in case it's heroin these days. Be careful about hiding it in case they do suspect it's contents. Look at all the hoo hah at airports with baby's bottles and feed.

What a nuisance for you Florrie. I also have intolerance to dairy and have to use other products. I find Goats milk preferable to soya though and also goats & sheeps cheese much more enjoyable, thankfully you can get these cheeses in France easily but goats milk - not sure about that. I never found it in Spain last time I visited. Is the baby formula available abroad?

Maybe helpful to go on to

http://babelfish.altavista.com/tr

and type in a statement saying that the tinned powder is for your baby and why you are carrying it just in case you get stopped.

Maura


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Many thanks Maura, and thanks for the link, I've used babelfish before, it's a very useful site! 
With regards to hiding a tin of formula, it would have to be an unopened tin and it's unlikely to be mistaken for heroin anyway because of the colour (heroin is brown). Easier I believe to translate an explaination though! 
As for goats cheese, I'm with you on that, I love it! Robert really loved cheese too before we discovered his milk intolerance, so can't wait for him to try goats cheese.


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi,
I live in France and have read with interest these posts and believe me the French supermarkets are most definitely not rubbing their hands. France is a major importer of beef and lamb products so they will be having to find new suppliers. I don't really see what the problem is with having to buy milk and butter over here. It surely cannot be cost as there isn't a huge difference in prices, in fact it may even be cheaper, The quality of food in French supermarkets is superb so enjoy the shopping experience whilst you are here. If you arrive at night or when the supermarkets are shut try powdered milk and butter substitutes ( marge) or eat out. Where there is a will there is a way. I remember some years ago there was an outbreak of F & M disease on the continent and the British government applied the very same rules. 

Tom.


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Well said Tom


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Inconvenience yes, and an over reaction by the French, but part of the fun of going abroad is to sample and taste the local foods, (unless of course you want to take enough stocks to last several weeks or months) and a visit to one of the Hypermarkets in Calais to stock up is a great start to a tour.
> 
> Jim


Well said Jim, I only take enough to get me through the first day as i love shopping in France for their lovely foods


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Sorry if I have missed the point here but some people seem to take offence quite incorrectly about being able to take your own food stuff away with you.

I thought the point was that some people just like to take a few bits with them for the first day or so and then use local shops *NOT* that they don't wish to buy or eat in France at all, so why criticise another person's preferences.

We are not all the same and should be respectful of other peoples opinions not critical. I have profound dairy/lactose problems and even when travelling in UK I always take a few bits and pieces with me as back up if I cant buy what I need. Nothing worse than needing a cuppa and no goats milk available after a long drive or a quick sandwich to keep you going but no suitable cheese or filling.

Food abroad is great as are the shops but there are always times when it just isn't convenient to use them so please don't misunderstand and give those who wish to carry some of their own supplies a bit of respect.

Maura


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We don't bother to take much and always call at the nearest Super U which we consider to be a cut above any of our UK supermarkets. More fresh food and a much better choice.
Just arrange your ferry times to coincide with the super market hours.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

When we see how well the foot and mouth crisis has been dealt with in the UK!! Can one blame Customs in Ireland or for that matter France taking un-eaten food from people especially when I read that people are quite happy to flout the regulations, and yes it is quite possible that un-eaten food may be thrown from a car window. 
Would anyone have believed that the present f&M outbreak would have come from a gouverment lab?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I agree, it matters not at what time you arrive in Calais, alternative meal arrangements can be sorted out before departure, the last thing on my mind would be trying to find a supermarket open when I dock at 0315 :roll: 

There are always alteratives to what can and can't be taken over the water, and folks will have to adapt quickly to current events, alternatively stay at home. :wink: 

MnD


----------



## 106765 (Aug 30, 2007)

MandyandDave said:


> The quality of fresh meat, fish and fruit to be found in France is superb, we enjoy the whole shopping experience whilst there, as for the F&M disease controls imposed on UK visitors, (same applies to eggs btw = 'bird flu') I can't fault the French for not wanting it, nor do I frown upon the stiff precautions neccesary to prevent it from entering thier country, and possibly crossing borders into the rest of Europe, it's our mistake,..not thiers :wink:
> 
> MnD


yep i am with you on this one,yet another case of french phobia pity we havnt got there guts and determination not to be trampled on.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

> And this from the country that eats horse meat...


I was looking forward to a bit of horse steak on the barby when travelling round France this summer, as I really like it.

I was on the point of giving up when I finally found some (at €16 /kg), which I bought & enjoyed.

But the bit that got me was that it was imported from Australia!!


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Kijana

Funny you should mention horse meat. I was talking to my old mum about it today. My dad always managed to buy it on Kingston market . We were brought up on it. Last year in France we introduced the kids to it.. they loved it.


I cannot understand what people have against eating it.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Prozackly. Horses are herbivores, just like cows, sheep, goats, and all the other good-tasting meat such as wildebeeste, zebra and antelope.

I first ate horse steak in the Simca canteen when I worked there in the 70's. Old hands used to recommend the steak to new kids coming out from England, & then tell them it was horsemeat halfway through. Mostly they gagged, but I could never understand why: it's a really good taste & texture.

I spose people will decry eating snails next. I once collected 32 from around our garden after it rained, cooked them in a wine & herb sauce, and ate the lot in a sitting. Delicious, and totally organic, too!


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*french supermarkets*

You should have enough meals sorted to see you through 2/3 days, as for a dash to french hypermarkets for wine and drink , that. and the lovely fresh food , ! come on , they dont touch uk supermarkets for choice , and cleanliness , or spanish ones they are always imaculate , the choice of wines in the uk supermarkets is second 2 none, British cheese ! I would kill for it. in fact we buy Irish chedder , French hypers are Expensive , Very ! saw a small choclate sandwich cake 25€ last week, just had 4 months in france over 70 odd stops ect, whats become the main eat of the day after moules en frites, pizza! for taste British beer ,German beer next, German beer is pure no added nasties. try Leclarc or Super u .or Lidol we have found that we where always throwing fresh produce away because it did not last long. and use Lidol for wine . Aussie cabernet 1.99€ .3ltrs German beer 2.56€ . enjoy


----------

